# MRC 10 AMP



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

I am looking for a more powerful unit to power  my layout. Is the MRC 10 AMP AG 990 a reliable unit? I have heard horror stories that 10 amp units can be hard on a sound system. Is the MRC okay to use with LGB cars. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated. Regards, Dennis.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have one for when I run DC. Works great, has a fan so it won't burn up. I had an inferior pack before, and it wouldn't even move my LGB track cleaning car. 

Definitely recommended. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## CROW1 (Jan 27, 2008)

I have used one for 2 years and it works great (Fan feature is nice)  I run LGB and USA on it no problems,  look around you can get it on sale on the net.   I got it 2 years ago for $130.00.  Both USA and LGB just run great on it.   It can run 2 trains at the same time NO PROBLEM along with yard smoking units and multiple lighted cars.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

I got one.  It runs the LGB Mikado w/30 cars very well.  I have used it both hooked directly and runing through an Aristo Trackside TE.  
JimC.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Best bamg for the buck and will handle your needs quite well.  Later RJD


----------



## bruce a m (Jan 2, 2008)

I like the MRC 10 AMP. I have two


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

I know this thread is old but I thought I would add a little info to it .........

the mrc AG 990 is a very old school power pack as it has no electronics .......... it is just a variable transformer and a full wave bridge

this lets it deal with a higher current and not have any trouble like the control master 20 .........

I have had one running the loop in the store sence they first came out ........ and I think it will still work long after the trains don't


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I had one and sold it..bought a bridgewerks..


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

Well I just got one and set it up in the basement and let Hillary play with it for an hour and it is nice and strong.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

I have an MRC ThrottlePack 501. 
H0, has a switch for "full" and "pulse". 
Got it used, blown up after a guy tried to run a brass "0" scale Big Boy with it. 
Drilled out the rivets, replaced the bridge rectumfrier, and it works, still. 
I have alligator clips on the end, use it for testing. 

If the 10 amp is anything like this boat anchor, you can pull them out of the lake and they still work!


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

Here is a picture of it next to a box car to give you an idea of the size. It is nicer than I expected and I am sure I will get a few good years out of it.










This power pack has all the power to run multi motored G-scale trains, and fulfill the high demand requirements of large scale layouts.
Can easily handle up to 7 locomotives running in tandem.
10 continuous Amps for massive power.
Linear transition from low to high speed.
Smooth, controlled slow speed operation.
Large pilot light and overload LEDs.
Heavy-duty reverse switch.
Rugged cabinetry with slide transformer for smooth linear control.
Large throttle handle looks and feels like the real thing!
Heavy-duty wire attachment lugs...no tools needed.


----------



## studeclunker (Mar 15, 2009)

I wouldn't know about MRC's offerings, however I have a transformer by Chicago Model International that's just the best!

I have a Super Blue model 156. It has power and to spare for my engines and power-hungry Aristo coaches. My son’s layout was powered by a Tech II 2500 HO transformer. We found though, that two trains could be run only if the smoke and lights were shut off on the coaches. This wasn’t acceptable, so I broke down and bought the Blue. It serves my needs beautifully. There is even some ability to walk around with the controller. 

I couldn't say how it works running multiple engines in tandem or super long trains. My layouts have never been large enough to accomodate such things. They've all been true short-line setups. Still, it powered a small village, fully lit, and the trains with aplomb.


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

one problem with the super blue is that when it fails it goes to wide open throttle full voltage ....... and yes they do fail I have had to fix quite a few


----------



## Colormepearl (Jan 25, 2009)

*I hope that I am not out of line assuming that we are talking the MRC Large G Transformere. If so, I thing it is is probably, for the price, the best transformer sold.*
I do run my USA streamline, with 4 engines, ABBA, and 8 cars., lighting in each, with two sound units Sierra, by the way, in both B units, and it has only shut down on me three times, after extended use. Here is the problem. I wanted to go with more track and run my other trains. I will put this problem in another forum on this site, but suffice it to say, I, without proper advice, purchased a Bridgewerks Mag 15 unit, to use with my Aristo Train Engineer, remote receiver, and when I tested it, it is putting out 29V of untapped power, which will fry my Aristo unit. So, now, some type of retualtor is in the works, or a quick sale of e bay??? Anwyone know what can be done properly?

Ron in CA 

PS, How come mylargescale does not recognize Bridgewerks as proper vocabulary? Are they trying to tell us something? I get improper spelling everytime I use that word here.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Colormepearl on 04/03/2009 2:05 AM
{snip...}[/i] PS, How come mylargescale does not recognize Bridgewerks as proper vocabulary? Are they trying to tell us something? I get improper spelling everytime I use that word here.

Ron

I don't quite understand the question. Since the word Bridgewerks doesn't get asterisks anywhere in it when you post, and you are not a MLS 1st Class member, which means that any spell checking has to come from your local system (i.e. browser or browser add-on).


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ron, 

I have one, and for an off the shelf DC pack with lots of oomf and quality, it's the best bang for the buck in my opinion too. 

The Bridgewerks do have high open circuit voltage, and I don't like that at all. It is an unregulated supply, as are most "DC powerpacks" that have a throttle built in. 

Bridgewerks enthuiasts will come unglued over any negative comments, but I would not recommend them for any use other than running locos on straight DC. Any electronics that have sensitivity to overvoltage are at risk. It turns out that certain electronics can handle higher voltages, as the QSI receivers can handle 37 volts, but yes, you could damage something sensitive. 

That said, the number of people who have claimed damage to an Aristo trackside TE are few. I will tell you though, when a Bridgewerks goes "out" they can put a very high voltage on the tracks and destruction often ensues. 

Note: I am not implying any frequency to Bridgewerks failures, and all of the above is factual. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 04/03/2009 1:23 PM
Ron, 

I have one, and for an off the shelf DC pack with lots of oomf and quality, it's the best bang for the buck in my opinion too. 

The Bridgewerks do have high open circuit voltage, and I don't like that at all. It is an unregulated supply, as are most "DC powerpacks" that have a throttle built in. 

Bridgewerks enthuiasts will come unglued over any negative comments, but I would not recommend them for any use other than running locos on straight DC. Any electronics that have sensitivity to overvoltage are at risk. It turns out that certain electronics can handle higher voltages, as the QSI receivers can handle 37 volts, but yes, you could damage something sensitive. 

That said, the number of people who have claimed damage to an Aristo trackside TE are few. I will tell you though, when a Bridgewerks goes "out" they can put a very high voltage on the tracks and destruction often ensues. 

Note: I am not implying any frequency to Bridgewerks failures, and all of the above is factual. 

Regards, Greg




Soooo Greg....... moi unglued?












What you are really saying is that when my MAG 10 gives up the ghost all the electronics in my DCS Locos will fry which then allows me to refit them all with DCC yes?










I knew it ! A communist plot with Bridgewerks conspiring with the DCC community ! 




LOL


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

No, you are not unglued, ha ha! Just some people get real defensive about any negativity on these units, almost like LGB discussions... 

Yes, you are right it is a commu.... err... DCC plot! You caught me!


all in good fun there!

Regards, Greg


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow. I'm already unglued and I don't own any bridgewerks equipment


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Posted By Torby on 04/03/2009 4:37 PM
Wow. I'm already unglued and I don't own any bridgewerks equipment 


Yes Torby, one must be careful of the elusive DCC crowd, especially on a Friday night. Devious chaps they are..... 

They hide on secret spurs and in ghost towns awaiting the "signal"...


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 04/03/2009 1:23 PM
Ron, 

I have one, and for an off the shelf DC pack with lots of oomf and quality, it's the best bang for the buck in my opinion too. 

The Bridgewerks do have high open circuit voltage, and I don't like that at all. It is an unregulated supply, as are most "DC powerpacks" that have a throttle built in. 

Bridgewerks will come unglued over any negative comments, but I would not recommend them for any use other than running locos on straight DC. Any electronics that have sensitivity to are at risk. It turns out that certain electronics can handle higher voltages, as the QSI receivers can handle 37 volts, but yes, you could damage something sensitive. 

That said, the number of people who have claimed damage to an Aristo trackside TE are few. I will tell you though, when a Bridgewerks goes "out" they can put a very high voltage on the tracks and destruction often ensues. 

Note: I am not implying any frequency to Bridgewerks failures, and all of the above is factual. 

Regards, Greg





Yo Greg, 

Your Bridgewerks over voltage comment made me ask questions at my end.







As I'm set up with DCS, I am relieved to say that the TIU has over-voltage / surge protection built into it regardless of whether you are operating in active or passive mode.







The one thing that I was counseled on and to do was to install a blade fuse between the TIU and track. This I did with the option of installing either a 5 or 10 amp fuse. The TIU is rated for 12 amps.

My MAG 10 is just that - 10 amps. 

gg


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Read Raymond's web site on his recommendation on whether to use them on DCS or not. There about 3 "gurus" on this board on DCS (my opinion) (and I'm not one of them)... and Raymond is one of them, and I listen VERY carefully to what he says. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Yes, Raymond is my mentor on this technology.







And I need to correct myself... the blade fuse was installed between the transformer and the TIU...


----------



## gjoynes (Apr 13, 2009)

Posted By GG on 05 Apr 2009 03:44 PM 
Yes, Raymond is my mentor on this technology.







And I need to correct myself... the blade fuse was installed between the transformer and the TIU...









Ok I got into this V......E.......R.....Y late







. But who is Raymond and what is his website??

Thanks


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

rayman4449 web site.

Southern Pacific Daylight #4449[/b]


----------

